# email-services



## Anonymous (Oct 9, 2009)

Almost everyday are news about hacking email-services servers. I red about sellings dvd-s with email addresses from hotmail, gmail... Is it true?
Which free service is the most safe, secure, please?

lumiwa
-------
http://starikarp.redbubble.com


----------



## CodeBlock (Oct 9, 2009)

I personally use gmail + thunderbird. Have not had any issues, and see no reason to switch.


----------



## fonz (Oct 9, 2009)

lumiwa said:
			
		

> Almost everyday are news about hacking email-services servers. I red about sellings dvd-s with email addresses from hotmail, gmail... Is it true?


I'm not too sure whether there are actually lots of servers being cracked (rather than hacked), but I do know that e-mail address harvesting is fairly easy (doesn't necessarily require cracking a mail server) and once you're on one of those lists, you're basically screwed.



			
				lumiwa said:
			
		

> Which free service is the most safe, secure, please?


If you really need one of the free mail services, I'd be inclined to go for the one with the most filtering capabilities.

Just my 2 cents,

Alphons


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Oct 10, 2009)

I opted for a solution where I trust the mail service 100%, the owner is a nice and decent guy who doesn't leak passwords and stuff. He also doesn't scan my emails and set up a decent anti-spam system. Furthermore he gave me access to all logfiles, and root access for solving problems or adding features.

Here's the mail service I use


----------



## aragon (Oct 10, 2009)

What news in particular are you referring to?  In my limited experience, all the breaches are due to human insecurity, something to which all providers are susceptible. (because it's not a provider problem)


----------



## Mormegil (Oct 11, 2009)

Carpetsmoker said:
			
		

> I opted for a solution where I trust the mail service 100%, the owner is a nice and decent guy who doesn't leak passwords and stuff. He also doesn't scan my emails and set up a decent anti-spam system. Furthermore he gave me access to all logfiles, and root access for solving problems or adding features.
> 
> Here's the mail service I use



No way I saw that coming as soon as I started reading 

+1


----------

